# skyline R32 for people over 6 foot?



## phil_gtr (Oct 10, 2007)

I went to look at an R32 GTR today and it got no leg room for a 6ft 4 person iam gutted as fit in a R33 but love the R32 has anyone modded their seats so a tall person can fit. Also and yes seat was back lol.


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm just short of 6'6" and getting close to 17 stone and I've got a 32 which I fit in fine. The steering wheel has both rake and reach so I have the seat nearly fully back with the steering wheel all the way up(rake) and as extended (close to me- reach) as possible to accomodate my lanky legs.
When I first went to look at one I didn't think I would be able to get it until I found the reach on the steering column.

p.s GET THE 32


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm 6'4" and have no problems getting into mine. 

The only thing I would say is that the sponge pad to the left (for the drivers knee) can be a nuicanse - I might take mine out. If I did that I think the car would appear to have better leg room. 

You could change the steering wheel for a smaller one and get a different seat if you're really keen.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

danny B @ adrenaline makes his own seat rails and can mount them to suit


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Im 6'1" and a good 16st. and I got on with my old 32 fine. Long distances were a bit tiring but I think thats just more the car than the seating position/space. 

The rubber pad that some come over with fitted are not standard fit items IIRC? My car certainly didnt have them nor any signs of ever doing so. Maybe its popular with the Japanese due to the difference in average heights/builds?


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

highside said:


> The steering wheel has both rake and reach


I did not know that - will have to check the levers under the column. Do they all have reach & rake?

(6'2" here, r32 gtr in almost daily use)


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

yep they all have reach and rake, 6' 1" and double the weight of the car when i get in. No space problems at all!

Another tip, recline the seats right back to give yourself some more headroom (more of a problem with a sunroof, and i've never seen a GTR with one, just most gts's seem to have them). Interesting thing, all the boy racer twerps do this too as so many people with skylines/supras/rx-7's NEED to to get headroom so the saxo brigade copy it.


----------



## phil_gtr (Oct 10, 2007)

I went to DCY over weekend and got in one of their cars and fit fine. The car I sat in was at a and didnt fit was at a crap back street garage and I think had a broken seat. Iam Happy now and am saving for my R32 gtr


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

all r32's have been sold now - both we had in stock went this week


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

you can aso put in an aftermarket seat that fits you well, and lower the seat height. An inch here, and inch there, you'll be fine - but no one will be sitting behind you!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm 6ft 4" and i fit in my R32 with no problems 

(although sometimes my hair strokes the roll cage!)


----------

